# Autocruise Starburst 2008



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I have recently taken delivery of a new Starburst and am so far delighted with it in most respects. I praise Autocruise, now part of Swift Group, for the quality of fit and finish. Even the habitation door is substantial and works well.

I speak from having hired last year 3 different 2007 model Swift motorhomes each of which proved faulty in many respects and spoiled our holidays in them to such an extent that as a lawyer I claimed and received compensation from the hirer. I am so glad that I did not buy one first before hire.

I like the rear washroom on the Starburst and the spacious feel of the vehicle on only 21 feet length. I have written a short review in that section of this website. I am content with the Peugeot rather than the Fiat.

I hope my initial pleasure continues with use of the vehicle over time.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*New Vehicle*

Hi Duds

Thats great news.

I do remember your posts from last year.

Glad you are enjoying the Autocruise, I am sure you will keep us posted with your findings.

We are keen to get the feedback

Regards
Kath


----------

